# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  CNC AN KHANG - Thủ đức : Cần Tuyển Phụ Giúp Việc Chế Tạo Máy CNC

## tkdsoftvn_vt

*CNC An Khang - Thủ Đức* 
Chuyên gia công CNC, chế tạo và nâng cấp máy CNC.

Cần tuyển : 3 Nhân viên phụ giúp việc chế tạo máy CNC.
Kinh nghiệm: Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm (sẽ được đào tạo.)
Ưu tiên: 
      Có niềm đam mê tìm tòi học hỏi chế tạo máy CNC. 
      Biết chút ít lập trình gia công và Mach3 là lợi thế!
Thời gian làm việc : giờ hành chánh. 
Lương : Các bạn cứ yêu cầu theo kỹ năng mình có.

Liên lạc : 
     Người đăng tuyển: Mr Dũng 
     ĐT và Zalo : 0906461280
     Email : tkdsoftvn@yahoo.com
     Facebook : CNC AN KHANG

----------

